
The Clojure Error Message Catalog: common error messages and their meanings - kimi
https://github.com/yogthos/clojure-error-message-catalog
======
defenestration
When I was learning Clojure a year ago, I spent quite some time Googling the
cryptic error messages. An overview like this would have been useful. But I
never really understood why Clojure couldn't give better error-messages by
itself.

~~~
StreamBright
Yes, I think error messages are the weakest point of Clojure. The rest is
pretty good though. :)

~~~
defenestration
I don't use Clojure regularly now, but learning functional programming with it
was great. Tip for starting clojurians: try solving the interactive problems
at 4clojure.com.

------
throwaway7645
Any chance this or something else could make it into core so that the user
doesn't have to go through hoops? Having to add a library to get that is just
very...perl lol.

~~~
nickik
With clojure 1.9 clojure.spec will be available and core libraries should be
updated. This should make error messages much better.

This library however could be a useful edition when you encounter the lower
level errors.

~~~
harperlee
Is there any date on when 1.9 will be released? I searched a little bit for
the date but couldn't find anything concrete (I know I can access lambdas and
that there is a spec "antishim"[1] for 1.8 - I'm just curious).

[1] [https://github.com/tonsky/clojure-future-
spec](https://github.com/tonsky/clojure-future-spec)

~~~
JamesLeonis
There is no release date as of yet [1]. But in that thread Sean Cornfield:

> Obligatory: “we’ve been running the 1.9 Alphas in production for months so
> that we can leverage clojure.spec” – no problems so far.

[1]:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojure/i7ipoze2jos](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojure/i7ipoze2jos)

~~~
eggsyntax
My company's also been using 1.9 alphas for months, have maybe encountered a
minor bug or two, but very few & nothing major.

------
jgalt212
I have not use this package, but looks to be pretty helpful with figuring out
stack traces.

[https://github.com/mmcgrana/clj-stacktrace](https://github.com/mmcgrana/clj-
stacktrace)

